
Poor Man's 3D Printer - KhalilK
http://www.instructables.com/id/Poor-Mans-3D-Printer/?utm_content=buffer74430&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Geee
Easier to just buy one of these:
[http://www.peachyprinter.com/](http://www.peachyprinter.com/)

~~~
nacs
Except this thing can be built right now instead of having to wait for the
Kickstarter to finish, products to start shipping and then ordering and
waiting on the post KS batch.

~~~
yaddayadda
The Kickstarter finished October of last year.

Printers have already been delivered to the first, second, and third tier beta
testers.

As of the latest update, printers for the first (Jul), second (Sep), and third
(Oct) tier version one have been "pushed back" but there's no indication by
how much. I believe this is the first schedule push back, so I wouldn't expect
it to be a massive one. They did not sell-out their third tier version one, so
I would assume anyone who orders from their "coming soon" store would expect
delivery shortly after, or at the same time as the third tier version one
Kickstarters.

~~~
jlansey
The peachtree is one of the most innovative printers out there. Their drip
system to remove one expensive stepper motor and moving platform is genius in
my opinion.

The poor man's 3D printer looks to be a bit larger and is probably faster to
print.

~~~
yaddayadda
The peachyprinter's (not peachtree) drip system also drastically reduces the
resin needed in comparison to existing DLP/SLA/Photolithographic type
printers.

------
pling
Very impressive. A friend of mine tried to build something similar with some
old flat bed scanners he managed to get from the local tip. Inevitably though,
there is cost involved in the extruder head, electronics and software which
killed the project dead for him.

